# Another scam



## AndyWilliams (May 11, 2013)

I knew this one was going to be interesting. But I couldn't resist. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121104555634&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

So the discrepancy between the description, the scale, and the title of the auction told me I would get something that weighed about 11 grams. But, because the picture was of something that weighed 18.1 grams and there was the assurance in his description, and despite that he has other auctions with the same lame description, I bought the item. 

Well, it arrived yesterday. Sure enough, just about 11 grams and a different ingot (of course). I opened a case right away and here's the message I received back:

Dear ridgesestate,

wouldn't it be prop per to contact me before opening a case. I just found out yesterday I got ripped off on the necklaces I melted into those bars. stinks I melted a 2.5g 24k bar into it cuz I thought 14k stamped one was 10k and they changed the clasp but it passed an acid test so I figured it was just lesser than it said. I will be glad to give you a refund. as you can see from my feedback I have never screwed anyone and have sold much larger gold lots with happy customers...now I'm going to have to waste a ton of acid to get the gold out of it. my address is 535 Somerville st Manchester Nh 03103. as soon as I get it I will issue a refund. sorry for the inconvenience.... I'm going to seriously hurt the person I bought them off of. Have a great week. I saw you wanted a replacement but I only have silver left so I have to give you a refund instead.

- nhmoldinspector

So he's already issued a refund plus shipping but I'm not finished. I'm making him pay for me to ship it back. I'm not going to lose money because he wanted to scam me. And yes, that is what he wanted to do. As we all well know, no one would be stupid enough to put in 2.5 grams pure into a 10-14k medium. And he should have to pay for the shipping twice because of his deception. At the least that will put a dent into his efforts to profit at the expense of others.


----------



## Palladium (May 11, 2013)

Look right here and you will see where he bought this punch kit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/310618751530
Now look right here where he is suppose to be selling 999 Silver bars where he clearly acts like he doesn't know what the swirly symbol is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ten-1-2oz-bars-999-fine-silver-hand-poured-ingots-5-troy-oz-total-/121105895281
Look back through his feedback and you will see where he is buying a lot of sterling silver.
He's remelting this stuff and probably cutting it below the percentages and selling it at a big profit.
Yep he's a crook. As him about those discrepancies.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 12, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Look right here and you will see where he bought this punch kit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/310618751530
> Now look right here where he is suppose to be selling 999 Silver bars where he clearly acts like he doesn't know what the swirly symbol is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ten-1-2oz-bars-999-fine-silver-hand-poured-ingots-5-troy-oz-total-/121105895281
> Look back through his feedback and you will see where he is buying a lot of sterling silver.
> He's remelting this stuff and probably cutting it below the percentages and selling it at a big profit.
> Yep he's a crook. As him about those discrepancies.



Lol, I will. Good catch on that symbol and his feigned ignorance of it's appearance.

Here is our thread to this point.

Dear nhmoldinspector,

My apologies. I've never had to do this and I was only attempting to contact you, I wasn't aware I had clicked to open a case. 

I've received my refund, thank you. There is one issue left and that is the matter concerning return of your ingot. I am not willing to pay for shipping back to you. As it is, you have, at minimum, 2.5 grams pure in this ingot. It arrived by priority mail, signature required. I believe it should be returned the same way. I ask that you print off the postage, with signature confirmation, along with whatever insurance you'd like, and send me the sticker. I will put it in the mail as soon as I receive the postage.

- ridgesestate


Dear ridgesestate,

you realize that had I not given u a refund and u took that stand then eBay would have forfeited your refund? I am hoping that only one of the necklaces was fake cuz if not then its going to be a hell of a lot of work to get the gold out for very lil return. I will send you $7.50 and you can purchase the return shipping label...even 2.5g is over $100 so I want it back regardless...it was t like I screwed u deliberately...I have sold plenty of gold in the past but what infuriates me is that it seem the acid gold tests are worthless...so after I recover the gold from these bars I think I'm done with gold until I can get a digital tester cuz this is the 3rd time i have gotten ripped off and the acid test showed it was gold....unless maybe my solution is old or a bad mix if that is possible. if I can't get your PayPal from the invoice I'll let you know but really as far as eBay is concerned the buyer is responsible for returning it regardless of the situation. I agree with ur position tho

- nhmoldinspector


Dear ridgesestate,

I ran out of space...I recently said I should have to return melted nickels sold as silver to the thief and eBay found in their favor and ignored my appeal...tho from the perspective of a buyer I agree you shouldn't have to pay return postage...just sucks for me having been screwed 3 ways on this batch...so I'm going to stick with silver cuz its easy to tell good from bad. have a good day.

- nhmoldinspector


----------



## macfixer01 (May 12, 2013)

I'm no expert but I have had to return a several items for not being as described, and I believe they all generally fell into 2 categories. If the seller resists the return then Ebay has actually emailed a shipping label to me a couple times, and Ebay paid the return shipping. If you work out a return with the seller yourself then I think you just get whatever they'll agree to basically. Of course Ebay rules change from time to time so your mileage may vary.

macfixer01


----------



## total-resale (May 12, 2013)

Good researching, never thought of doing it like that with their feedback.


----------

